# Gopher snakes and Valbazen



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I know, the two subjects couldn't be more opposite, but I didn't want to post 2 threads 

1.) Found a gopher snake in the garden today! It might not seem like a big deal, but we live in a more city-like environment, and don't find snakes too often. He was being super photogenic-- 

























And 2.) How is Valbazen pronounced? Or how do you pronounce it? We have a show on Saturday, and if I get asked, I wouldn't want to confuse the judge by saying it completely wrong! Thanks in advance


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is a beautiful snake. How lucky to have him around. I hope nobody kills the poor thing (as people often do for no reason).

As to your second question.........no idea. Good luck.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Val-bay-zen, is the way I have heard it. But, that could be wrong.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Val-baze-in is the way I pronounce it. Not sure if it's right.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for your input! 

luvmyherd- Not around here! The neighbors are constantly killing ground squirrels, so having a snake to do that would be great  Unless the red-tail hawks get him, he is safe with us.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Awwww he's cute... well in a creepy, slimy, stay away from me way. 

And I said val-bay-zen too. I've heard it.said once with a short a sound but other wis .long.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I think that is what I will go with then! And yeah, the snake was a little freaky. He wasn't slimy, and I carried him around for a while, but he was _very _slitheryish... and _that _was what creeped me out the most. Snakes are pretty strong for being so thin. I put him by our garden, so he may just stick around.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've always been drawn to snakes but.I don't want them too close. I like touching them... they feel weird. But they kind of freak me out


----------

